# F2000-What do you think?



## GENOMS Soilder (18 Jan 2005)

I was doing some searchs on the net for assault weapons and I came across the F2000. Its developed I think by the Belgiums. It is a really interesting design, and it has some amazing capabilites. I was just wondering what you think?

Also; If the C7/C8 were to be replaced, could this be a good replacement?


----------



## hammond (18 Jan 2005)

Looks very intreging, Has the famas design to it. Would you be able to post your source and maybe a bit more background info concerning this weapon, i'd be interested to know more about it. Eg. Rate of fire, weight, caliber, magizine capacity. Looks compact. is it the same size roughly as the c7? 


Thanks
Hammond


----------



## gun plumber (18 Jan 2005)

If anyone here plays video games either on the X-box or PS2,does'nt that weapon remind you of the one that Sam Fisher carries in the  Splinter Cell series?


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (18 Jan 2005)

Hammond said:
			
		

> Looks very intreging, Has the famas design to it. Would you be able to post your source and maybe a bit more background info concerning this weapon, i'd be interested to know more about it. Eg. Rate of fire, weight, caliber, magizine capacity. Looks compact. is it the same size roughly as the c7?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hammond



Here's one site I came across with a bit of information.
               http://www.pmulcahy.com/assault_rifles/belgian_assault_rifles.htm
The F2000 specs is the last one.
Give me some time and I will locate the Belgian site.


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (18 Jan 2005)

Here's some more sites;
            http://www.securityarms.com/20010315/galleryfiles/1100/1139.htm
This site I think is from the actual developer.
            http://www.fnherstal.com/html/Index.htm
It is smaller than the C7.


----------



## Scratch_043 (18 Jan 2005)

This is made by the same manufacturer as the P90, very innovative designs on both of them.

it would make an effective FIBUA type weapon, but I am not sure about the long range capabilities, although they are supposedly quite reputable.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jan 2005)

> Here's one site I came across with a bit of information.
> http://www.pmulcahy.com/assault_rifles/belgian_assault_rifles.htm



You do realize thats from a role playing game site don't you?


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (18 Jan 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> You do realize thats from a role playing game site don't you?



Really?
Well thank you for that correction. I thought it was weird to have a price on it.
Thanks again


----------



## soldiers301 (18 Jan 2005)

> Also; If the C7/C8 were to be replaced, could this be a good replacement?



If its not made in Canada, it would not be a replacement for any weapon of the Canadian Forces.


----------



## jonsey (19 Jan 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> If its not made in Canada, it would not be a replacement for any weapon of the Canadian Forces.



Why not? Didn't the CF use FN FAL's as the main service rifle before the C7? And doesn't FN make the C6 GPMG as well as the C9 LMG?  It seems that, of any non-Canadian builder/supplier, FN would be one of the most likely to look at for replacements. 


However, since the C7A2 mid-life upgrade was just introduced, and it will probably be a while before there's significant talk of actually replacing the C7, there might be something newer/better when the time comes.


----------



## Redeye (19 Jan 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> If its not made in Canada, it would not be a replacement for any weapon of the Canadian Forces.



I doubt that - since we use a variety of foreign weapons already.


----------



## KevinB (19 Jan 2005)

Like all bulpups it has some issues.

 I got to play with one - and was underwhelmed - a buddy of mine who is a Calgary cop put a bunch of round through another and was equally unimpressed.


 soldiers301 - you realise the M16A1E1 that we trialed and adopted with a few mods as the C7 and the imperial version of the FN FAL we adopted as the C1 (and then C1A1) where not originally Canadian right?


The F2000 has not done well agaimst any competing designs - it is still a diamond in the rough (I have a buddy who works for FNMI)


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (19 Jan 2005)

The F2000 has not done well agaimst any competing designs - it is still a diamond in the rough (I have a buddy who works for FNMI)

So are you saying that this is a prototype? Maybe we can expect an upgraded version of this? 
When you say that it has not  done well against other designs, which ones?
The design so far is fairly good in my books; A weapon that packs about the same punch of the C7/C8, but is smaller and more efficient in how the hands are to be placed, and it is "freindly" for leftys.
But thats just me.


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (19 Jan 2005)

These are the modifications that I found.
For the grenade launcher, it seems to be easy to operate compared to that rifle there using(C7? Does somebody know?)


----------



## Ghost (19 Jan 2005)

> but is smaller and more efficient in how the hands are to be placed, and it is "freindly" for leftys.



LOL leftys learn fast how to use right handed equpitment,  if not then they have hot empty shells ejecting in their face LOL.

What about grenades though?  Do you have to switch the pin around or does it really matter the way you hold it in your hand?


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (19 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> LOL leftys learn fast how to use right handed equpitment,   if not then they have hot empty shells ejecting in their face LOL.
> 
> What about grenades though?   Do you have to switch the pin around or does it really matter the way you hold it in your hand?



True, true.


----------



## soldiers301 (19 Jan 2005)

But if you take in consideration that the country who make the weapon is for any reason unable to continue producing them in war situation per example, we would be in trouble if we dont have weapon ... anyone understand what I mean ?


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (20 Jan 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> But if you take in consideration that the country who make the weapon is for any reason unable to continue producing them in war situation per example, we would be in trouble if we dont have weapon ... anyone understand what I mean ?



I got ya. But I don't think that they would limit their productions to their own country if the began producing for a lager country thats far way. Does that make any sense? But I still see were you are comming at.
Meh.


----------



## Glorified Ape (20 Jan 2005)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought our foreign-designed weapons were produced in Canada by manufacturers licensed by the designing firm (ie FN).


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (20 Jan 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought our foreign-designed weapons were produced in Canada by manufacturers licensed by the designing firm (ie FN).



The C9 and C6. I heard that FN developes them, but isn't it DIMACO that produces them?
And going over to a general area; Our Phalanx 20mm CIWS on our navy ships, thats a Raytheon Corp. product, but they are produced I think in Calgary.
Just a with Glorified Ape's post.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jan 2005)

GENOMS Solider said:
			
		

> The C9 and C6. I heard that FN developes them, but isn't it DIMACO that produces them?
> And going over to a general area; Our Phalanx 20mm CIWS on our navy ships, thats a Raytheon Corp. product, but they are produced I think in Calgary.
> Just a with Glorified Ape's post.



The C6 and C9 are manufactured by FN Herstal in Belgium........at least thats what i have been taught 12 years ago.  Not all foreign designed weapons are built here under liscence.  The F-18s were not, the Harpoon missles on the CPFs  were not, CP-140s were not, CH-124s were not........The sea sparow missles on CPF are a raytheon product and they were built in the US...so were the CIWS.......


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (20 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> The C6 and C9 are manufactured by FN Herstal in Belgium........at least thats what i have been taught 12 years ago.   Not all foreign designed weapons are built here under liscence.   The F-18s were not, the Harpoon missles on the CPFs   were not, CP-140s were not, CH-124s were not........The sea sparow missles on CPF are a raytheon product and they were built in the US...so were the CIWS.......




Oh. I read off the Raytheons site that they just authorized upgraded devlopments for the CIWS in a plant in Calgary.
This is the press release;
      http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/micro_stories.pl?ACCT=742575&TICK=RTNB&STORY=/www/story/12-08-2004/0002590507&EDATE=Dec+8,+2004
But you are right about everything not being developed here.
I was just going on to  apiont of the effectiveness of producing the product here than in the products homeland.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jan 2005)

GENOMS Solider said:
			
		

> Oh. I read off the Raytheons site that they just authorized upgraded devlopments for the CIWS in a plant in Calgary.
> This is the press release;
> http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/micro_stories.pl?ACCT=742575&TICK=RTNB&STORY=/www/story/12-08-2004/0002590507&EDATE=Dec+8,+2004
> But you are right about everything not being developed here.
> I was just going on to   apiont of the effectiveness of producing the product here than in the products homeland.



This is acontract to upgrade  and service the existing CIWS on canadian ships........read UPGRADE.....the systems were built in the US by Ratheon missle systems.


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (20 Jan 2005)

Right then.
Ok, thanks.


----------



## MG34 (20 Jan 2005)

"LOL leftys learn fast how to use right handed equpitment,  if not then they have hot empty shells ejecting in their face LOL.

What about grenades though?  Do you have to switch the pin around or does it really matter the way you hold it in your hand?"

Not an issue with the FN 2000,the casings eject from the front,the weapon is totally ambidextrous,unfortunately it is also not all it is cracked up to be.


----------



## Redeye (23 Jan 2005)

GENOMS Solider said:
			
		

> The C9 and C6. I heard that FN developes them, but isn't it DIMACO that produces them?
> And going over to a general area; Our Phalanx 20mm CIWS on our navy ships, thats a Raytheon Corp. product, but they are produced I think in Calgary.
> Just a with Glorified Ape's post.



Diemaco has a service contract for the C9, and probably for the C6 as well, and allegedly infuriated FN by undercutting them for service contracts for other countries which use the FN Minimi (New Zealand in particular IIRC).


----------



## purple peguin (24 Jan 2005)

hmmm looks like somthing that should be on star wars  ;D , still dont no if it could lay down more fire power than the c7 maybe  :akimbo:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Jan 2005)

purple peguin said:
			
		

> hmmm looks like somthing that should be on star wars   ;D , still dont no if it could lay down more fire power than the c7 maybe   :akimbo:



Have you any first hand experience with the C7?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jan 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Have you any first hand experience with the C7?



wait...i've seens this happen before........maybe he's freinds with the guy from the sniper thread ?


----------



## purple peguin (24 Jan 2005)

Sorry fingers got the best of me, I was just going on what I knew ie. c7 30 rounds. And I was implying a question, my bad ill be more clear next time


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Jan 2005)

PP my suggestion to you would be to read the FAQ and Guidelines before posting anymore. You will find things go much smoother when you do.


----------



## purple peguin (24 Jan 2005)

got cha


----------

